# Laptop docking station with multiple monitors



## Ricky (Apr 18, 2013)

Hey, question I thought someone might be able to answer. It's pretty basic.

I have a standard work-issue Dell Latitude and since I only like having one computer, instead of buying a desktop I figured I could just get a docking station and a large monitor. I went to Costco and bought a 40" LED 1080p television and although it works GREAT it seems a bit rediculous to be doing work on at my desk in my room.

So, I figure I can put it across from my bed to watch movies on the computer, but I still need a workspace. I like at least 3 monitors to work with and the laptop screen is one of them. I'm looking at this and it obviously supports two additional monitors but I'm wondering if it would work plugging in a third, via the VGA or whatever. This way I could just extend the screens and drag a movie over to the 40" when I want.

I'm using Windows 7, BTW.

Does anyone have experience doing something like this?

Would Win7 just recognize them? I'm not a hardware person.

THANKS!


----------



## Runefox (Apr 18, 2013)

The product you linked to has 2x dual-link DVI ports and 2x DisplayPorts, plus a VGA port. More than likely, the unit will only function with a total of 2 DVI / VGA ports at any given time, but the DisplayPorts will work regardless of the setup.

If you have monitors that support DisplayPort, great! All you need is the cable. If not, you'll need an "active" DP->HDMI / DP->DVI adapter (as in, one that has its own clockgen and is powered by USB) to make use of the third external display. They're pricey, but they will let you hook up an additional DVI or HDMI display still powered by the internal graphics chip (rather than some silly low-end USB adapter that won't even play back video smoothly).


----------



## Ricky (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks a bunch!

I don't even have the other monitors yet so I can just buy ones that support it.


----------



## kayfox (Apr 19, 2013)

The Dell E-series port replicator plus (E-Port Plus) only supports 2 monitors at once, since the laptop itself only supports 2 displays at once.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 19, 2013)

kayfox said:


> The Dell E-series port replicator plus (E-Port Plus) only supports 2 monitors at once, since the laptop itself only supports 2 displays at once.



hmmm... If that's the case I guess I could just use a splitter since I won't be using everything at once, anyway. That's assuming I get another monitor that supports the same resolution I have the TV set at.

Thanks a bunch for the info!!!


----------



## Runefox (Apr 19, 2013)

kayfox said:


> The Dell E-series port replicator plus (E-Port Plus) only supports 2 monitors at once, since the laptop itself only supports 2 displays at once.


I doubt that, seeing that a single DisplayPort can be connected via a hub to support up to three DVI displays. The limiting factor is A) the number of ports present, and B) the number of ports which are not DisplayPort. Most computers are only able to use 2 monitors at once due to the limitation inherent in DVI/VGA connections requiring a separate clockgen per display (of which there are usually two). This is why EyeFinity AMD cards support up to 6 (more via hubs) displays simultaneously via mini-DisplayPort connections. NVidia cards seem to have sidestepped the issue somehow and can output on any port regardless of configuration (I have 2xDVI, 1xDP, 1xHDMI, which would be impossible on an AMD/Intel card).

Either way, some Google searching turns up that it is indeed possible on many models as long as you are using the DisplayPort connections either native (DP->DP) or via an "active" converter (passive will NOT work, which seems to be tripping up many users). Laptops with NVidia chips using the E-Port Plus apparently are able to use any number of type of connections as mentioned above.


----------



## kayfox (Apr 19, 2013)

Serves me right for trusting Dell's documentation.

I have one E6400 with Nvidia, I should try this.


----------



## Runefox (Apr 19, 2013)

It's not foolproof though, unfortunately. Some threads mention needing to disable NVidia Optimus and install a specific driver, or exactly the opposite. It'll probably take some fiddling with it for it to work correctly, but it should work.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 21, 2013)

Thinking about this, there's not much of a reason for me to need a separate fourth display since I can't see the other displays anyway when I am using the TV. I'll probably get some monitors that support DisplayPort though, and I'll post the results here. After all, if it doesn't work I can always just get a splitter. I'm looking to get another HDTV to use as my main computer monitor at my desk anyway, but probably something 23-24" as opposed to 40. That would support the same resolution (I'll check to make sure) so I could use a splitter in that case if need be.

Again, thanks for all the info -- both of you :3


----------

